# Chicagoland Supplies



## chisoxjim (Nov 19, 2009)

abcdefg


----------



## nickelmore (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info, always looking for good places.

I buy sausage seasonings at czimers

Great guy and always has taken time to answere.questions.

I think it will be a lot of pork this year.  Deer in kentucky are real thin where I am.


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree about Czimers,  really helpfull fella there.

I just hope this list helps other folks in the area.


----------



## rickw (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the list Jim. There's a couple on the list I go to. You could add Lisbon meat market in Lisbon IL. too. It's just north of Morris not far off Rt. 47.

 Make sure to report back on the turkey farm.


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 19, 2009)

pm me the details of the lisbon market if you could, and Ill add it.

I am really looking forward to the turkey farm this Saturday,  I have used the fresh Ho-ka turkeys in the past(bought from a local meat market), and they were great.  I'll take pics if it is allowed.

I am planning on picking up a small turkey, or a breast to smoke for Thanksgiving to suppliment the stuffed bird I am doing in the oven.  I also am hoping to get some turkey thighs for a smoked turkey and sausage gumbo I am doing Sunday.


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 23, 2009)

Turkey farm ws awesome:






Added Ream's Elburn Market,  got the best polish sausage I have ever eaten,  gottta get back there to try their other sausages they make in house.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 20, 2009)

Added Super H Mart in Naperville,

Great selection of fresh pork.  $2.99 bb ribs in cryo 3 packs.  Also A few varities of pork bellies, butts, spares, as well as beef short ribs, etc.

Also tanks of fresh fish, crabs, & lobster, and self serve bins of live blue crabs.

Fresh produce, and huge ethnic food section(asian),


----------



## uncle_lar (Dec 20, 2009)

Now Im going to have to get some of my homemade Poilish sausage to you so you can compare!


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 20, 2009)

id be glad to,  I love polish and kibasa.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Those Ream's boys have been at it a while & theirs was really good.


----------



## uncle_lar (Dec 20, 2009)

I will have to try theirs too! I never met a sausage I didnt like yet !


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 28, 2010)

A couple items of interest on sale  @ Brookhaven Markets(Darien, Burr Ridge, and Mokena) this week.

Fresh, unenhanced bone in pork butts $1.19/lb.
Top or bottom round $2.69/lb
chuckies $2.79/lb

Ill be getting a top or bottom round for some more roast beef I think,, I dont have time to do a butt, so Ill probably get a slab of spares or BB's, or one of each.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 2, 2010)

got some locally raised fresh pork today over in Morris @ Sages,  untrimmed spareribs.  In the past the pork butts and spares have been excellent.  Not a cheap , but top notch pork.

Rick,

can you post a little more about one can find @ the meat locker over in Newark?  Is this local beef and pork othey offer,  I am really interested in making a trip over there.

thanks


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 3, 2010)

I guess the next time I make a beer run I'll have to bring a cooler for meat!     (SOL beer, not sold anywhere near where I live - became addicted to it in Cozumel, Mexico and I get several cases every time I visit relatives and my dive buddies in Chicago)


----------



## rickw (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes Jim, it is locally grown beef and pork. They have really great quality meats. We buy more pork than beef there. The half hog was around 100lbs with all processing, sausage made, bacon and ham cured, it ran right about $125. They cut to your specifications.

 With beef we normally just get some ground beef and a rack of t-bones.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks Rick, I have to get over there asap. cant have too many sources for good meat. 

I am getting a whole hog (90#) from Sages in June, dressed, head off, and butterflyed for $150, a local pig as well.


----------



## rickw (Apr 3, 2010)

That seems like a fair price. He offers really good fare.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2010)

Jim,
Be careful with those "local" pigs. When we made a whole "local" pig in my son's pig roaster, one of my old buddies was hesitant to eat any. He said it reminded him of a girl he dated when we were in highschool.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 3, 2010)

lol...

my other option for a hog is a drive into Chicago,  cheaper, but when I figure in time and gas it is about even.

I got some untrimmed spares yesterday from Sages,  fresh,  local,  and about $13 for a 4lb. slab.    doing those tomorrow.


----------



## chicagochris (May 7, 2010)

Just found out about AI Firewood.

I gave them a call yesterday, and the lump they sell is from Struemph Charcoal Works, who make Fire King. Fire King got just an OK review, but is rated VERY HIGHLY by readers of Nake Whiz.  $25/40 lb bag, which is a little more than Berger Bros, but the more flexible hours might make A1 a little more appealing.  

Nice guys there.  They said to call before coming down to see what bbq woods they currently have on hand.


----------



## chicagochris (May 18, 2010)

Menard's has bags of Royal Oak Steakhouse (green bags) Lump on sale for about $4/bag.  Not the best stuff, but a good price.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 18, 2010)

are those the 10 lb. bags?  

I have used that version of the RO and thought it was ok,  at least it was better than Cowboy, or the stuff they sell at Sam's(Frontier I think)

I picked up a couple 17.6 lb bags of American RO lump @ RD for $7.91/ea.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 18, 2010)

Im ordering my pig Friday for the pigroast I have coming up in a few weeks. I was going to get it from Peoria Meatpacking in Chicago for about $90, but decided to go local, and buy it from Sages over in Morris, IL. Local, all natural pig, 90-100 lbs, prepped, butterflied, and trotters removed for about $150. 

I cant wait to roast that pig  in the La Caja.


----------



## chicagochris (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, the 8.8 lb bags.  Your getting a better deal at RD on better stuff.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 23, 2010)

Finally got over to the S & J Lisbon Meat locker yesterday.  Chatted up the fella working there and purchased some of the house made brats, and beef/cheddar sticks.

Im thinking this will be a good source for 1/2 cows, pigs, etc.  They will help hook you up with local livestock folks, and process the animal you purchase from them.

Its actually in Lisbon, not Newark.


----------



## rickw (May 23, 2010)

It is Lisbon but if you try and look up the place it is listed under Newark, doesn't make sense.

We ordered a 1/2 hog and a rack of steaks from them. The hog is ready but the steaks have to age a week. We're picking it up in two weeks.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 23, 2010)

nice,

I think Ill be ordering something from them soon.  looks like a whole hog would have cost me a little over $.90 / lb. vs the $1.58 I am paying @ Sages.


----------

